# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  How to get cube processing timestamp in .Net code

## ashishtiwarivds

Hi,
   I have to show in my .net site, the time when my AS database was last processed. Can anyone tell me how to get cube's last processing time in the .Net code.

Thanks in advance
Ashish

----------

